# Loten vom Boot während der Fahrt ???



## Mr.Teeq (10. Januar 2005)

hi boardies

hab noch keinerlei erfahrung mit echoloten, wollt aber mal gerne unser gewässer (den main zwischen wertheim und freudenberg) mit dem echolot ankucken um evebtuelle interresanten stellen wie löcher, rinnen und unterwasserbuhnen/mauern  (gibts bei uns häufig, dafür keine die aus dem wasser heraus ragen !!!) zu finden, da sich mein gebit aber über einige kilometer erstreckkt wollt ich mal fragen wie das so ist mim loten, muss das boot still stehen, oder kann ich dabei fahren, wenn ja wi schnell? wenn man von einer tiefe zwische 3 und 4 metern ausgeht, wie breit ist dann der korridor den das echolot auf seinem bildschirm anzeigen kann? was ideal wäre wenn das echo mir wenn ich parallel zum ufer fahre quasi einen schnitt vom grund zeigen würde (versteht ihr was ich meine?).
ach ja, die ich kein eigenes lot besitze, kann man sowas leihen? (wenn ja wo und wie teuer wäre das?) oder sollte ich mir eins zulegen? eventuell gebraucht und wenn ja was benötige ich für diese zwecke? wie gesagt bin völliger newbee wäre nett wenn ihr mir helft.

keep on fishing


----------



## Mr.Teeq (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Loten vom Boot während der Fahrt ???*

hallo nochmal
(weis net obs erlaubt is solche links rein zu stellen aber ich trau mich mal  |supergri  wenn net könnt ihr mich ja schimpfen   )

wäre das was gewesen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1493&item=7125599662&rd=1


----------



## kabeljau (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Loten vom Boot während der Fahrt ???*

wen du nen echolot von der geringen sendeleistung nimst die dich intresieren, must du ganz langsam fahrn. je größer die sendeleistung is, um so schneller kanst du fahrn. ich hab ein gerät von furuno (4800w bei 200 / 50hz, geht bis 1200m) auf mein boot. das zeigt dir die tiefe noch bei 25 knoten an. #6 

die hauptsache dabei ist, das keine wirbel unter dem boot sind, die luftblasen inden meßbereich bringn. wen du den geber hinten beim motor anbringst, kannste dir sicher sein das du da luftblasen in den meßbereich krigst. dann muste die geschwindigkeit so runterfahrn bis das echo wider an den geber komt.


----------



## Mr.Teeq (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Loten vom Boot während der Fahrt ???*

so ist das also! wie viel sendeleistung brauch ich denn für schrittgeschwindigkeit (ungefähr)? kann man den geber nich teinfach vor dem boot anbringe  wegen den blasen??


----------



## Jirko (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Loten vom Boot während der Fahrt ???*

hallo mr. teeg #h

die sendeleistung und daraus resultierende darstellung auf´n display steht eigentlich nicht im direkten zusammenhang mit der bootsgeschwindigkeit. wenn du dir eh nen bild der untergrundbeschaffenheiten machen möchtest, solltest du ohnehin, egal mit welcher sendeleistung des lotes, langsam tuckern, da du so viel mehr details auf´n bildschirm dargestellt bekommst. ne sendeleistung von umdie 2.000 watt für´n flachwasserbereich ist völlig ausreichend.

optimal für´s flachwasser ist der trifinder 2 von eagle. er verfügt über einen 3strahlgeber und kann bis zu 150° fächern! mit dem 3strahlgeber kannst du fische richtungsweisend orten, da diese, je nach stellung, mit einem R für rechts (right)... mit einem L für links (left)... und ohne kennung für „mittig“ gekennzeichnet werden.

sicherlich kannst du dir auch lote ausleihen, aber du wirst, wenn du desöfteren mit dem boot unterwegs bist, schnell merken, daß ein eigenes nicht verkehrt wäre  gibt diverse auslaufmodelle, welche für deine zwecke geeignet sein sollten... in der portable-version. gib doch einfach mal laut, was du investieren könntest und wir können dir gerne weitere empfehlungen geben #h


----------



## stef0599 (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Loten vom Boot während der Fahrt ???*

das ist alles eine Preisfrage. Wichtig ist die Sendeleistung, wobei auf einem Fluss auch 250 Watt RMS ausreichen ( hat nichts mit der Geschwindigkeit zu tun sondern mit der Wassertiefe ? ). Du kannst im Flachwasserbereich einen breiten Sendekegel einsetzen und erhältst damit bis zur dreifachen Wassertiefe. Sprich, ein Standardgerät mit 20° Sendekegel wäre für Dich nix, zeigt nur das 1,3 - fache der Tiefe. 54° oder 70° oder sogar 90° Geber ist für den Flachwasserbereich sicher besser - aber z.B. in Norwegen völlig ungeeignet. ( für beides gibt es dann auch Zwei-Frequenzgeber ). 

 Wenn es das Budget zulassen würde, kannst Du auch die 3D Geräte einsetzen oder Quadra Beam Wide Side Geber oder SI Geräte ( die liegen aber bei 2500 EURO und mehr ). Alles exklusiv Humminbird. 

 viele Grüsse 
 Stef


----------



## Mr.Teeq (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Loten vom Boot während der Fahrt ???*

ojeoje, also eigentlich dacht ich dass für mein flachwasserbereich eines dieser echolote ausreicht:  #c  #c 

Eagle Cuda 168 Heckgeber 133.- EUR 

Lowrance X47 mit Heckgeber 143.- EUR

Garmin 80 Heckgeber 128.- EUR 

denn bei uns sind maximale tiefen von 6 metern zu erwarten!  |kopfkrat 
was meint ihr wären die auch ok? denn ich bin zur zeit noch in einer ausbildung und da ist das budget recht kanpp also 3d oder so, da träum ich von  #q    :c !  ein kumpel meinte er hätte auch das cuda 168 mit 100w rms und er würde auch bei vollgas (5ps ausenboarder) noch ordentlich was erkennen!

müsste ich mir dann für den flachwasserbereichn och net andern geber besorgen oder würdeen die 60° auch ausreichen? sind die geber universell für jedes echo einsetzbar? wo bekomme ich evebntuell gute gebrauchte echos? auser ebay!

danke für euer posting  :m


----------

